# Lost,Devestated and Alone



## cougarct06512 (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife of 11 years left on Wednsday, no warning, no fight, no nothing. she had mentioned it to certain family members over the last few months that she wasn't happy, we don't talk and a few other things. 
She packed up her car and left while i was at work, she called me at work late in the day to tell me. I've been with this woman for 18 years. I am totally lost, and feel destroyed. 
we've had issues, she also has PTSD and anxiety.. i Think in the past the PTSD has made her focus on pushing me away as a defense. there was always warning. I don't even know where to start, what to do. I've been faithful and supportive the entire time we've been together. I want my wife back.
I don't know what to do, I'm lost. shes always been my world, i've never pictured my future without her, i still can't, its been 5 days and i'm a mess.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep...can't eat, can't sleep...don't know where to trun too...been through all of it...

One thing you must do is fix yourself, one day at a time...pray, read the bible...but get stronger, get some outside help...

Hopefully, the time will come where you get to work on repairing the relationship...I'm still waiting on that part!


----------



## harri45 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds similar to my situation. I have been with my husband 20 years and away he went on the 27th. I am at day 6 and dying inside. I have been reading every site on the net to help me feel better all tell me to keep going out. I have went running a few times and went to shops today. Feel numb but is better than in the house where he is everywhere. I hope your pain is not too bad. I have found the nights the worst when you cant sleep for the thoughts going over and over and over in your mind. Why does our minds do this to us?


----------



## cougarct06512 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've talked to her about 6 minutes total. it feels just as bad as when i found out. 

shes 500 miles away and i want to see and hold her so bad. 

i think there is so much more to her leaving. so much more to us.


----------



## nika (Jan 4, 2011)

Dear Cougar, i feel your pain, it's terrible what u r going through now. I posted it here as well to help everyone who is going through pain noow and will send it to you now too. If the other person doesn't love you and want you anymore please let them go! Doesn;t matter how hard it is for you...for the seik of someone you love and care so much, let them be free and start a new life they want! Don't taucher yourself and them as well as there is no point. If love dies that is it!

And you just start a new life, and look for a person who will love, want and need YOU! Please be more wise and less selfish. This world is beautiful and large, there is enaugh love for everyone!


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

nika said:


> Please be more wise and less selfish. This world is beautiful and large, there is enaugh love for everyone!


Wow...these are some powerful words that everyone I guess could utilize and on both ends of a seperation, divorce, or what ever.


----------



## nika (Jan 4, 2011)

emotionalwreck said:


> Wow...these are some powerful words that everyone I guess could utilize and on both ends of a seperation, divorce, or what ever.


Thanks, I really truely believe that many problems and lot's of pain could be avoided if people didn't loose their human faces in any situations and stopped being so selfish and think a bit about those who are close to them, putting their own selfish emotions and needs aside.


----------

